# Sage Show picture!



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

This is Sage - Spiritwind Spice It Up

Show picture from her first major win at the Wine Country Circuit in NY from Sept 29-Oct 2nd. Sage picked up 9 pts and both majors that weekend, giving her a total of 11 pts and both majors in 3 weekends of shows, at just 14 months of age.

For some reason the show photo says new champion, which is not the case, but just 4 singles to go. 



















Once she gets those last 4 singles, I think my goal for her will be agility, it's been 10 yrs since I've done agility with anybody, but I do think she'll love it, and I miss it. She is so busy and active and NEEDS something to do, and I think it would fit her well! Her sister is currently in training for herding and agility and doing very well!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She is very pretty, and congratulations. I heard the weather was less than ideal at the Wine country circuit. My dog was there, but she didn't do anything. The last day from what I heard the judge made the bulldogs set up out in the rain and kept gaiting them, so all the dogs were muddy.


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, from what I understand the weather was HORRIBLE that whole weekend. I was not there. Sage won all 4 days, but this is the only day (the 2nd day) they got a show picture because the rest of the time it was raining and VERY muddy. 

On Thursday of the show she was WB and BOW for 2 pts
Friday she was WB and BOW for a 3pt major (pictured)
Sat. she was WB for 1 pt
Sun she was WB and BOW for a 3pt major. 

Great weekend for her! She is one of 5 from her litter (out of 7 puppies) that are pointed! It's been a great litter!!


----------

